# IndySCCA / CSCC Smackdown @ L.O.R.I. April 17th



## IndyDave (Apr 8, 2011)

*IndySCCA / CSCC Smackdown @ L.O.R.I. April 17th with special guests: Indy V Club and the CTS-V Challenge * 

IndySCCA.org Solo Series first points event of the year is a big one! It's the first annual IndySCCA / CSCC (Columbus Sports Car Club) Smackdown. See the best from both Regions battle it out for bragging rights as the best Solo Region on the twists and turns of Lucas Oil Raceway's west side of the road course! 

Also battling for honors will be members of the Indy V Club in the CTS-V Challenge. Drivers in these incredible Cadillacs take to the course to attack the cones to see who is the area's best CTS-V driver!

You too can join in on the fun! All you need is you and your car. You can register at: MotorsportReg.com : MotorsportReg.com : Online registration management tools for driving and social events

For more information, go to: Indianapolis SCCA - Home

Entry fee schedule:

SCCA member pre-registered @ MotorsportReg.com $25.00

SCCA member registering day of event $30.00

Non-member pre registered @ MotorsportReg.com $40.00

Non-member registering day of the event $45.00

Spectators $10.00 (Includes spectator entry to L.O.R.I. Summit Racing Equipment Bracket Racing Series and NHRA Spring Sportsman Challenge XIX event)


----------

